# Missouri, Tractor Salvage Yard swap meet, Sept. 22-24, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A swap meet at a salvage yard, should be very interesting! Also tractor pulls, and displays. Here is a link:

http://www.jptractorsalvage.com/cubarama.html


----------

